# Beagle puppy advice needed



## adgroom (Nov 21, 2010)

I know, i know, "a beagle puppy, are you mad?" yes i think we are !!! 

sorry for the below ramblings of a mad beagle owner, had our little one home for 3 days now and we thought we knew what to expect etc...we have been researching the breed for well over a year now as this is our first ever dog. obvisously we've been researching dog when it should have been puppy !! 

The first night i did what i think is the worst thing and slept on the corner sofa with her next to me (for assurance, hers not mine lol). since having her home she has been falling asleep on our laps then we have been putting her to bed asleep. 

Someone told us to just put her in her crate and let her whine till she stops, tried this the second night and she got very upset after about 10 minutes, chewed at the cage door, then wee'd all over her bedding as i was watching her. i did let her out when she stopped but there was no way she was having any of going back in there, 

Yesterday daytime, she was going in and out of the crate on her own and when she went to sleep i slowly closed the door, i let her out when she woke up, before any crying, so tried again last night with the crate. , but she wouldnt settle even after trying till 4 o'clock, so spent the remainder of the night next to me again on the sofa. I then realised what i was doing was causing seperation problems so pushed her away each time she snuggled, she settled after about 1/2 an hour at the other end away from me. 

we have now moved the crate to the kitchen (was under the stairs) and she has spent all afternoon in there with the door closed so i'm wondering what to do tonight ???? leave her to cry and go upstairs to bed for the 1st time in 3 nights or spend another night on the sofa ?

and i wont even begin to bore you with the pee and poo problems !! 

Any tips at all will be welcome, so glad my wife found this site....i even set up a group on facebook called Beagle Support Group.!! lol


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Firstly, I would put her in the crate, go to sleep upstairs and leave her to whine. I think it's best to do it this way, otherwise you are creating a rod for your own back. All puppies will whine the first few nights, and unfortantly, as you have taken her out at night to sleep with you, she may whine longer than normal tonight. But ignore it (I know, very hard) and she will fall asleep.

How are you toilet training her? Are you taking her out into the garden or using newspaper/pads?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't think you have done the wrong thing by sleeping downstairs with her. It is certainly what I would do with my dogs. Perhaps try to keep her crate in your bedroom? Then she can still see you and know you are there.


----------



## adgroom (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for the advice.
Have managed to stop her going to the toilet in the lounge, it is now just confined to the kitchen floor which is easier to clean up & we have covered it with newspaper.We have made notes (sad I know) about when she goes & are now beginning to see a pattern so are thinking about taking her outside when we think she might need to go?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

adgroom said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> Have managed to stop her going to the toilet in the lounge, it is now just confined to the kitchen floor which is easier to clean up & we have covered it with newspaper.We have made notes (sad I know) about when she goes & are now beginning to see a pattern so are thinking about taking her outside when we think she might need to go?


I'd personally forget about the newspaper, and take her outside every 30 minutes, after play, after feeding, after waking up and before going to sleep. this will minimise accidents, but you can't put paper down otherwise she'll think that it's ok to toilet in the house.


----------



## adgroom (Nov 21, 2010)

ok, will try tonight (hope it doesnt rain LOL ) she has been outside a few times with no success, but we have foxes at the bottom of next doors garden so not sure if she will catch anything as she's only just had her first jab. 

we've read so much stuff in books, on the net and taken so much advice from Vets and our Breeder etc.....no one seems to say the same thing, not even similar information in most cases, so our minds are all over the place with what to do ?? 

we thought a forum like this was the best place to focus now.....real people with problems similar to ours


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

I put paper down for my beagle when we got him and found it harder to get him out the habit of peeing where the paper was when it was taken away.

I would take the pup out after it wakes up, after its played and after food and water.

your not nuts for getting a beagle as your first dog I am the same 

*Kara*


----------



## adgroom (Nov 21, 2010)

Fantastic, she just woke up, took her outside and she pee'd in less than a min..! no wee to clean up for the first time in 3 days...!


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

adgroom said:


> Fantastic, she just woke up, took her outside and she pee'd in less than a min..! no wee to clean up for the first time in 3 days...!


That's good praise her like h*** each time she wee's outside that way she knows that she does good for going outside and should start to let you know when she needs to go.

*Kara*


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

MNI didn't bother with paper or anything, we just took Ringo, and then Rosie when she arrived out ALL the time. Literally, at least every hour. And I am sure the whole street knew when they did anything outside cos I was really enthusiastic about praising them.

Both of ours are crated overnight. Ringo used to cry if he could see us, and was much better once we'd closed the kitchen door, and settled quickly into the routine and Rosie took longer, and cried a bit more. I used to go and let them out throughout the night to go to the toilet though, every few hours, abut now they are 8 and 6 months old, they sleep through - and cry to wake us up if they need us to. I think it'd be a mistake to presume that they'd not wee in the crate, as they're just too young to hold it that long. I normally go to bed quite late, and get up quite early, but if I am taking too long they let us know that they need the loo.

I think it just takes a while to settle, and you have to bear in mind that they won't want to wee in the crate or house...but they really can't hold it for long at all.

Please can we see pictures of your cutie? 
Naomi xx


----------



## adgroom (Nov 21, 2010)

ah well...wishful thinking i guess, she made up for in when we came in.....3 big wee's and something v.v.stinky ! still early days


----------



## adgroom (Nov 21, 2010)

added photos, hope you can see them ?:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ambers Mum (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi,

I have a 9 week old boxer puppy, had her 2 weeks so know what you are going through.
Mine sleeps in a crate too, the first 4 nights were horrendous, she cried for 2 hrs the first night. Then an hour the next two nights and the 4th night cried for 30mins. Now she goes in at 10pm, no noise at all. She still wakes me at 3 or 4am for toilet. I take her out to garden, no talking and put her straight back in crate. She then sleeps untill 7am with no crying at all.
I found she settled better with a hot water bottle in crate and the crate covered with a blanket.
I know it's difficult but you really need to stick to your guns and ignore the crying. 
Also I agree with the toileting, not to bother with newspaper. I take Amber out to garden every 30 mins and give loads of praise when she goes. Any accidents in house just ignore and take straight to garden if caught in the act.
Good luck!!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Firstly congratulations on your new little beagle puppy. As a relatively new Beagle owner myself (Charlie is now 5 months old) I just want to say that the first few weeks feel hard and as if things will never get better, but once your puppy is settled in a bit more everything will improve. 


In terms of toilet training don't use puppy pads or paper. You're making more problems than you're solving even though I know it's a pain to clean up wee (which you should be doing with a special cleaner, soda water or a bio washing powder & water mix to get rid of the wee smell properly). Just keep your shoes on and everytime your puppy looks as if they're going to wee/poo or squats, even if a bit of wee comes out, interrupt them, whizz them outside and praise them for at least finishing their wee outside. Say wee wee or some other phrase that your puppy can associate with using the toilet outside so eventually they'll know what you're asking for. 


In terms of sleeping in the crate, I did some crate training in the day. Make sure you give your puppy treats and toys whilst they're in the crate to make it a really great place for them to be. Cover it over with a blanket on 3 sides to make it a nice cozy den. 

With Charlie he cried and cried for hours on the 2nd night so we decided the tough love way wasn't for us and moved his crate into our bedroom for nighttime for a week (it was still in the kitchen during the day though). Once he got used to spending all night in the crate, with a few toilet breaks, we left the crate in the kitchen. He still cries if he wakes up and needs a wee, but we can now let him out once and he'll go straight back to bed with no fuss. 


All I can say is try to think of things from your puppy's point of view. They're in a new house with a new family and a new set of rules to learn. They're not used to being left alone or sleeping in a cage. It's tough and they need a few weeks to settle in and learn their new routine. But you'll soon reach an understanding and teaching them things will be much easier. :thumbup:


----------



## adgroom (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks, nice to know we're not the only ones going through it. It does feel like it though. What makes it a bit worse is that both my wife and I are ill with some sort of flu thingy at the moment....:frown: and our little girl thinks we love the puppy more than her (she's 6)


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Forgot to say - with the nighttime, some really simple things can interrupt your puppy's sleep. 

Make sure they're warm enough if they're in a big kitchen, and away from draughts. Make sure they're not hungry or thirsty and that they've been to the toilet before being put in their crate. And build in a few toilet breaks in the night - set an alarm every 3-4 hours to start with. 

Also if your puppy wakes at similar times in the night is that the time your heating comes on and clonks round the house? or is that a good time for a midnight toilet alarm? 


Who knew puppy's were so complex! :lol:


----------



## adgroom (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks, her crate was under the stairs, but is now up against the radiator in the kitchen, she's been in there all afternoon....so fingers crossed she was just cold.


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

Good luck tonight getting your beautiful beagle pup to stay in her crate,just wanted to say she looks adorable and there are plenty of us on here who have had similar issues and we are always willing to help,the thing is you have to work out what works for your pup,we had to do the tough love thing with alf for one night only and he has been a superstar ever since regarding sleep time,just try and make it a nice fun place to be,ie nice treats and toys and let her keep going in and out during the day to get used to it,we used to do 5 minutes in during the day and then building it up,this helps with the seperation issues.Also regarding toiletting,again the advice given,every 30 minutes go outside and mega loads of praise when she does go, and a key word,ie wee wee etc,you will get to know when she is milli seconds away from having a wee and try and get her outside as quick as possible and again loads of praise.
Welcome to Beagle world,its a fun place to be if a little mental at times


----------



## adgroom (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice and support given yesterday, i managed to sleep in my own bed for the first night in 4 

even though i got up every 2 hours to let her in the garden i feel a lot better today and only one messy accident in Jasmines crate (1st toilet break at 12:30) Cried for 1/2 an hour the first time, 20 mins the second and less than 10 at the last, she's now sleeping in the crate in the kitchen with the door shut and no crying ! (i have put radio 4 on very low though so maybe thats helping?) 

anyway...thanks again.. ! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I put on Radio 4 or 7 - the talk radio shows - for Charlie sometimes when he can't settle. I think it does help.


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

it really is hard work with a puppy, lexie is a beagle too and now at 8mths old we finally feel we are getting somewhere! we have had her since she was 8weeks and initially she slept with a piece of clothing from me and my OH, a teddy with a heat pad in it and a clock, personally think the clock was not needed at that point! she still sleeps with the teddy (minus the heat pad now)she carries it around in and out of the house. the 1st few nights werent great but now shes a gem at night. now she sleeps in her kennel in her run or in her crate in the house, depending on the weather.
toilet training wise i totally agree-no puppy pads or newspaper, just watch her like a hawk, and praise praise praise when she goes outside, and being a beagle best praise is food!! she is totally housetrained now has been accident free for several months and doesnt even go in her run which is 10ft x12ft! 
a warning-she will more than likely get nippy so be prepared for that rollercoaster!
All the sleepless nights and upset will be worth it! good luck!
P.s. i found this forum when i thought i was going to go mad with lexie's nipping and the forum has been fabulous for every step of the way.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Hello from another Beagle owner  Shelby is 2 1/2 now and i have only wanted to stop killing her for about a year now  They are not a easy breed ! But worth it if you can get through puppy and the teenage faze :lol: 

Glad to here you little one is getting the hang of things, Shelby was crated until 18 month when she could be trusted not to chew. Get your little one use to being left in the day also by going out for 20 mins etc making it longer as she gets older, beagles are prone to separation anxiety so best to get them use to it from a young age.


----------



## Rose Marie (Nov 23, 2010)

Congratulations on your new Beagle puppy. I have had two Beagles. The first one was paper trained when we got him. It was horrible. We couldn't put a section of the Sunday paper down on the floor while we were reading another section because when he saw paper on the floor he thought he was supposed to pee on it. 

I have two Cavaliers now and I must say I think the Beagles were the easiest to train to wee outside. (Chewing was another matter.)

As others have said, just be diligent about getting your puppy outside regularly and watch for signs that it is about to wee in the house and get it outside fast. It shouldn't take too long. I think both of my Beagles were pretty much trained within two weeks. The next thing is to get the puppy to scratch at the door or whine at the door when he needs to go out.


----------



## ZeusBeagle (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey!

I have a 16 week old beagle puppy and like you Zeus is our first dog too! I know exactly how you feel and for the first month of having Zeus I really thought we may have bitten off more than we could chew but with time and patience it has got easier and now we are really enjoying him!

Zeus is really good in his crate, the first couple of nights he was very whiney but I was quite tough and ignored him and then after that he has been a quiet boy every night ever since!

Persevere it does get easier - I was paper training Zeus but now I have got rid of that and, like, what everyone else is saying just keep an eye on him and look for signs. He is brilliant with No2s, he always goes outside but it's probably 3 out 5 wees he does outside at the moment but he is getting better and better!

I think Beagle puppies are tough but aren't all puppies?? and at least having them as a first dog we have nothing to compare it to, so we think it's the norm 

Good Luck and keep us updated - you are not alone, and there's always reassurance on here


----------



## adgroom (Nov 21, 2010)

We've had Jasmine a week now and are only having a few accident indoors with her house-training which we know is our fault as we're not watching her all the time. 
We have her into a routine with her crate and last night i only got up to her once and her bedding was still dry this morning (a first). 

She seems easier each day, not sure if it's her getting the hang of things, us getting used to being dog owners or the fact that my wife and i no longer have stinking colds ? 

She gets quite nippy in the evenings after she's had her last meal (around 8), last night while playing i got her a bit too over excited and she growled at me and nipped followed by Peeing on the living room carpet, again i look at that as my fault. 

She likes going out in the garden and running up and down our new decking, but really doesn't like her wee spot, (i have to hold her in position with her lead) after a "do Wee Wee" prompt she 8/10 times goes on command though. 

Great Site, and Great support from Great People !! thanks guys (and Girls)


----------

